# A Meander around Miranda - April 2012



## tank2020 (Apr 25, 2012)

When we arrived in the nearby village to Miranda Castle I thought we were not going to be able to get to this stunning building. As with many Chateau's if Europe the building is set atop rocky hill, with steep sides. A new fence and gate guards the estate entry to the site. But after a bit of searching senior and junior located a slight decline in the severity of the slope, and we went for a climb.

This site is all about the outside, never have I seen such an imposing building, a perfect Hollywood "House of Horrors". Unfortunately the inside is in a terrible state with nearly all floors collapsed and raped of all the original fittings. Still there are hints of its former garaduer if you look.

A bit of info -
Miranda Castle, also known as Noisy Castle is a 19th century castle in Celles, province of Namur, Belgium, in the region of the Ardennes.

The castle was built in 1866 by the English Architect Milner under commission from the Liedekerke-Beaufort family, who had left their previous home, Vêves Castle, during the French Revolution.

Their descendants remained in occupation until World War II, when it was taken over by the National Railway Company of Belgium (NMBS) as an orphanage. It remained a facility for the use of children until 1980.

It has stood empty since 1991. Although the municipality of Celles has offered to take it over, the family has refused, and the enormous building is now (as of 2011) in a derelict state.
Taken from Wiki - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Miranda_Castle

Please check the site for historical pictures of the chateau - http://www.lipinski.de/noisy-historical/index.php

















































































































Cheers for peeking - t2020


----------



## Priority 7 (Apr 25, 2012)

Very nice mate, didnt realise you were on a little european tour


----------



## night crawler (Apr 25, 2012)

Great report and photos thoug I really would not want to be near when gravity decides to take over the Radiator on the wall.


----------



## strider8173 (Apr 25, 2012)

wow this place is great.


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 25, 2012)

What an amazing building & what a waste,great photos.


----------



## Dawnwarrior (Apr 25, 2012)

Stunning Place. Love The Curved Staircase. I Could Spend Days In Here...


----------



## kellisurbex (Apr 25, 2012)

Great pics! Looks amazing


----------



## UE-OMJ (Apr 25, 2012)

Thats a briliant building, it would have been stunning in its day.


----------



## perjury saint (Apr 25, 2012)

In a word...AMAZING!! Some of the ceilings are incredible! 
Very nice report.


----------



## tank2020 (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanks for your comments, this will be my home once I win Euro millions


----------



## Catmandoo (Apr 26, 2012)

What a place!!! great photos


----------



## Judderman62 (Apr 26, 2012)

fuck me that's nice


----------

